# WHAT ARE YOU



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Very tiny, resembles a gnat. Concentrating by door, and only on the west-facing wall. Just showed up about a month ago. I kill about 5-10 at a time. They don't seem to be attracted to anything (not going for produce or anything that's out, they just kind of exist). What are they, and how to treat? Right now, I alternate Cyzmic and Talstar around the house, and use Bifen in the Lawn.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hard to tell from the picture what it is but house plants can get fungus gnats if you have any.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Try to kill one without really squashing it, roach spray or something, then get a non fuzzy close up picture, then we might can help.


----------

